

Advertising URLs Offline Drives Traffic Online  - vineet21
http://internetrack.blogspot.com/2008/06/advertising-urls-offline-drives-traffic.html
"Some 44% of people who saw a product or service advertised in a newspaper in the past month researched it - and two-thirds(67%) of that group went online to find more information."
======
josefresco
All that just to say "put your url in your print ads" ??

This is advice I've been giving my clients for over 8 years.

